# Good idea, bad implementation



## KizaHood (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a real single-exposure photo with film SLR, no Photoshop!

I wanted to make realistic photo of real gunfire, but after I had the film developed, I noticed that I made terrible mistake!  

Now the real photo looks damn fake!!!







OK, who will be the first to find the mistake on this one?

(NOTE: the photo is blured because of bad Chinese desktop scanner, the print is sharp)


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 31, 2005)

That still looks good.  Is the mistake the fact that the hammer is still pulled back? :LOL:


----------



## deb (Mar 31, 2005)

Should have used rear curtain sync to indicate the motion of the fireball going away from the shooter.  This looks like the fireball is coming toward her and she's going to shoot it.


----------



## KizaHood (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, the gun is cocked because I discharged flash before she fired from the gun!

As Deb said, I should simulate rear curtain sync, so to discharge the flash just after the gun is fired. That way, gun's hammer would be in proper position, and the woman's face would be curved by pain caused by strong (for women) .44 Mag recoil.

But Deb, though I agree that I should capture the motion, it's impossible by using flash, because of it's very fast "shutter speed". Hmmm, I'll consider other light source instead of flash (this woman's husband has a 1,000,000 candelpower lamp, maybe it'll help?).


----------



## Kodan_Txips (Apr 2, 2005)

So long as she doesn't faint from the heat, or the gun explode!


----------



## KizaHood (Apr 7, 2005)

We repeated this experiment yesterday, with strong lamp and rear sync flash simulation combined. I've used my old Zenit 12, because of it's great feature: it's shutter release button may be LOCKED in "B" position, so the camera operator may engage the camera, leave it engaged and operate the flash from the different angle.

I'll post the results upon scanning the film (unfortunatelly it will not be very soon as that Zenit is my backup camera).


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 19, 2005)

well... for me it's still a very good pic


----------

